# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  quiz on Thursday 7 March

## Anonymous

As Davie is working, I shall be asking the questions on Thursday (£100 wasn't it Davie  ::   ::  

Caraid

----------


## davie

> On 2002-03-02 08:30, caraid wrote:
> 
> As Davie is working, I shall be asking the questions on Thursday (£100 wasn't it Davie   
> 
> Caraid


 Aye Caraid - £100 is no bad for 40 questions - thats only £3 each if your in Thirsa or £2.50 each if yer a Weeker. Send the miny in a plain broon envelope & ye can have the answers 2. Last weeks winner was Doo with Alfredo & NooNoo 2nd & 3rd - but we only managed 9 questions before I went off in e huff. Being Q.M. is a durned sight harder than being a contestant - in only that 9 Q's I managed to insult Alf by missing his answer & fell oot wi Geoff over his bairns answer. I'm no playing again. (Takes ball & runs hom to mammy)  ::   ::   ::

----------

